# What's the quickest route to Bodensee



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Dont mind paying the French tolls,

Is it better to stay on the Autoroute down to Colmar/Mulhouse and cross the border there

Any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Always go through Belgium possibly Lux - cheap fuel! Faster and cheaper.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

If you go into belgium, head for Brussels, then Luxembourg and into France , then across to Colmar (without tolls) via Kayserberg, and cross the Rhine, then through the Black Forest.


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Get into Germany via Belgium. 
Try Eupen, Aachen, Speyer, Koln. 
Romantische Strasse is brilliant - you can work your way back to the Bodensee.
Trier is a highly recommended passing place.
Go down the Moselle.
Bingen - Frank's place.

Lots of good stellplatz around the Bodensee.
Good cycling
Boat trips around and to Bregenz and Switzerland.
Sorry - lots of ideas but not much substance - too excited about your possibilities!


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Cheers guys

Dont like spending too much time in the van driving. Hope that doesnt sound daft.

Was looking at Bodensee, onto Fussen, up the Romantische Strasse then home.

I think I should be able to fit in a decent trip in 3 weeks


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

We did it in three weeks the other way last year - highly recommended. Will research what we did. You do have to drive a fair bit to get there, but it is worth it.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

ViaMichelin is very good :wink:

ViaMichelin.


----------

